# Barclays UK account holders Moving to Spain



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all, 
As a Barclays account holder in the UK I wanted to be able to stay with them in Spain, I phoned my Barclays customer serivce and once I got through to someone who actually knew what I was on about he kindly informed me that I can bank with them in Spain and have free Barclays to Barclays account transfers! which is nice to know as all my family are with Barclays. Also the website for Barclays in Spain was helpful too its www.barclays.es (iirc), they offer many different accounts for international clients so I hope that when I get over to Spain to clear it up a bit more but I am a bit more relaxed now I know a bit more about Barclays in Spain.

Hope this helps those who are with Barclays a bit more.

Emma


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Emma - here (Barclays ES) offered my wife FREE Banking too to try and get her away from Santander. I have Barclays in the UK - but here I had no local branch so opted for Santander recently. 

Locality for me does matter - make your local bank manager a friend and life eases a lot. Mine invites me for breakfast - he even called this week (after banking hours) to ask if I was free today. I'm going on Monday ;-)


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Hi all,
> As a Barclays account holder in the UK I wanted to be able to stay with them in Spain, I phoned my Barclays customer serivce and once I got through to someone who actually knew what I was on about he kindly informed me that I can bank with them in Spain and have free Barclays to Barclays account transfers! which is nice to know as all my family are with Barclays. Also the website for Barclays in Spain was helpful too its www.barclays.es (iirc), they offer many different accounts for international clients so I hope that when I get over to Spain to clear it up a bit more but I am a bit more relaxed now I know a bit more about Barclays in Spain.
> 
> Hope this helps those who are with Barclays a bit more.
> ...


I'll leave it here now, but can you please remember in future that unsolicited advertising and commercial URL's are not allowed under the posting rules. Thanks


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I'll leave it here now, but can you please remember in future that unsolicited advertising and commercial URL's are not allowed under the posting rules. Thanks


sorry Stravinsky I didn't realise that it was advertising as I have been having issues with banking in Spain and I thought it may be helpful for other current Barclays customers who are moving, please remove the thread if it violates any rules, just wasnt aware i was advertising. Also I have had a nightmare trying to find info to help me with banking its near impossible if you have no idea where your looking.

Emma


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> sorry Stravinsky I didn't realise that it was advertising as I have been having issues with banking in Spain and I thought it may be helpful for other current Barclays customers who are moving, please remove the thread if it violates any rules, just wasnt aware i was advertising. Also I have had a nightmare trying to find info to help me with banking its near impossible if you have no idea where your looking.
> 
> Emma


Well ....... the only thing I ever heard about Barclays was when someone I knew had a problem with something their Spanish Branch had done, and Barclays UK said they couldn't help as they were a separate group.

I bank with SOL Bank. they have a savings £ account that pays a good rate of interest, but you have to keep £12k in there. Then you can do immediate transfers ... a friend doesn't pay anything if he goes to the bank to do it


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Well ....... the only thing I ever heard about Barclays was when someone I knew had a problem with something their Spanish Branch had done, and Barclays UK said they couldn't help as they were a separate group.
> 
> I bank with SOL Bank. they have a savings £ account that pays a good rate of interest, but you have to keep £12k in there. Then you can do immediate transfers ... a friend doesn't pay anything if he goes to the bank to do it


My issue here is that I dont have £12K to put in an account, it is impossible for an 18 year old who has just left full time education so no work at all, I only have the money that was left to me by my late grandfather. Banking for me is difficult I don't know half of the rules and regs of Spanish banking and so I can only go by what I can find out, I can't really afford to leave my money in my apartment I am going to need a bank account sooner rather than later. Barclays has always been good with me but if anyone can clear it all up for me and give me a good bank that doesnt want insane deposits to open an account please help me out cause I'm totally stuck on this one.

Emma


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> My issue here is that I dont have £12K to put in an account, it is impossible for an 18 year old who has just left full time education so no work at all, I only have the money that was left to me by my late grandfather. Banking for me is difficult I don't know half of the rules and regs of Spanish banking and so I can only go by what I can find out, I can't really afford to leave my money in my apartment I am going to need a bank account sooner rather than later. Barclays has always been good with me but if anyone can clear it all up for me and give me a good bank that doesnt want insane deposits to open an account please help me out cause I'm totally stuck on this one.
> 
> Emma


Well you have Barclays
You have Halifax (free banking between the UK and Halifax Espana)
SOL Bank, well they dont charge you for putting money into your account like some and they have English speakers in all branches, specially set up for Expats


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Well you have Barclays
> You have Halifax (free banking between the UK and Halifax Espana)
> SOL Bank, well they dont charge you for putting money into your account like some and they have English speakers in all branches, specially set up for Expats


I've just taken a look at the SOL banks website looks very good  esp the higher sterling account looks very interesting also the fact that there is no minimum quantity and no maint charges. Only thing I am not clear on is the 18% tax on it is this per month or annually? 

Emma


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> I've just taken a look at the SOL banks website looks very good  esp the higher sterling account looks very interesting also the fact that there is no minimum quantity and no maint charges. Only thing I am not clear on is the 18% tax on it is this per month or annually?
> 
> Emma


You got me there, I suspect it is annually
I didn't know there was no min either, I was told that you needed to have £12k there but I might be wrong.

An alternative is to keep your funds in the UK hoping for a better r/ex in some time to come and use Sun-Pay - Online Global Money Transfers made Easy to transfer smaller amounts when you beed them at the moment. There is a €10 per transaction charge with them though


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You got me there, I suspect it is annually
> I didn't know there was no min either, I was told that you needed to have £12k there but I might be wrong.
> 
> An alternative is to keep your funds in the UK hoping for a better r/ex in some time to come and use Sun-Pay - Online Global Money Transfers made Easy to transfer smaller amounts when you beed them at the moment. There is a €10 per transaction charge with them though


LOL well this is what is said on thier website for higher sterling account 
"Open a Higher Sterling Account and you will see the interest your money will generate from day one. There is no minimum quantity required to open a Higher Sterling Account and it is free of maintenance charges."

So yeah I think this may be a good choice.

Emma


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I'll leave it here now, but can you please remember in future that unsolicited advertising and commercial URL's are not allowed under the posting rules. Thanks


I found the best restraunt in near the beach! The food was great and it was cheap! Awesome experience! 
I would tell you the name ot shere the web link but that would be considered "advertising" so hopefully you will all find it on your own as we are not allowed to help each other on this site....:focus:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Now unless you're one of the idle rich I know this won't be much of a regular problem but Barclays in Spain will charge a reception fee for transfers over £50k (and that's from a Barclays UK account) so all you eccentric millionares out there will have to do it in £49k lumps



Doggy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Rolling Stone said:


> I found the best restraunt in near the beach! The food was great and it was cheap! Awesome experience!
> I would tell you the name ot shere the web link but that would be considered "advertising" so hopefully you will all find it on your own as we are not allowed to help each other on this site....:focus:


I dont know what makes you think that! Well actually .... yes you are! If you found a good restaurant then by recommendation you can tell people about it, but preferably on a thread that isnt about banking


----------

